# Good calvinistic, baptist seminary that doesn't cost a fortune?



## devonturnbaugh

I am looking for a seminary that is reformed (preferably baptist) and does not cost a fortune for me and my family (wife and two kids) to live at or nearby. My wife is a stay at home mom, and I would be willing to work part time during it. Any advice, or experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I only know of two Reformed baptist seminaries; Reformed Baptist Seminary and WSCAL. Others could tell you more about the two.


----------



## rbcbob

Try

Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY

Puritan Board's *KSon* attends there.


----------



## Hunn

rbcbob said:


> Try
> 
> Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY


 
Owensboro is a great place to live. It is also pretty inexpensive.


----------



## KSon

rbcbob said:


> Try
> 
> Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY
> 
> Puritan Board's *KSon* attends there.


 
MCTS comes with my highest recommendation. The level of instruction, coupled with the doctrinal perspective from which it comes, is outstanding. PM me if you'd like some further information.


----------



## jawyman

Chaplainintraining said:


> I only know of two Reformed baptist seminaries; Reformed Baptist Seminary and WSCAL. Others could tell you more about the two.


 
If by WSCAL you mean Westminster they are actually Presbyterian.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Westminster Seminary California is a not a Reformed Baptist seminary but we do host the Institute for Reformed Baptist Studies (IRBS) on campus. We get along very well but we are distinct entities sharing the same space.

IRBS students take about 10 credits of their total program (100+ credits) with Dr Renihan through the IRBS. We transfer those credits and IRBS students receive a certificate along with their WSC diploma when they graduate from WSC.

As to expense contact the financial aid dept at WSC and Mark MacVey or Katie Chappell in the admissions office for more info.


----------



## devonturnbaugh

How bout just generally reformed schools that are affordable and have cheap living and offer and MDIV?


----------



## Andres

devonturnbaugh said:


> How bout just generally reformed schools that are affordable and have cheap living and offer and MDIV?


 
I strongly looked into Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary at one time. Extremely affordable, excellent MDiv program, and from what I understand that area of South Carolina is very nice.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

How about Covenant Theological Seminary in St Louis, MO? Covenant Theological Seminary


----------



## Hunn

The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville also has a lot of Calvinist profs. The cost of living in Louisville isn't very high.


----------



## Ivan

Hunn said:


> The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville also has a lot of Calvinist profs. The cost of living in Louisville isn't very high.



And if you are a Southern Baptist the expense is very low. I think you'd be happy with your experience at Southern.


----------



## SemperEruditio

I'm not Southern Baptists but Southern Baptist Theological Seminary would be a good choice. If you swear your allegiance to the SB you go to school for half the price of tuition. Perhaps I'm partial to SBTS since I'm considering applying to their modular PhD. 

I would recommend that you apply there and then turn around and apply for the Army's Chaplaincy Candidate Program. You are essentially a nondeployable Reservist. So every month you drill and bring home a decent paycheck. The program is to see whether or not you would be interested in becoming a chaplain and not a promise or commitment to become a chaplain. So even if you do not join the military you will have some great experience while in school.


----------



## Particular Baptist

How about Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids? It's tuition costs are low and the profs are great.


----------



## Ivan

SemperEruditio said:


> If you swear your allegiance to the SB you go to school for half the price of tuition.


 
No, one needs to be a member of a church that is aligned to the SBC.


----------



## MMasztal

Andres said:


> devonturnbaugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout just generally reformed schools that are affordable and have cheap living and offer and MDIV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly looked into Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary at one time. Extremely affordable, excellent MDiv program, and from what I understand that area of South Carolina is very nice.
Click to expand...

 


While I was at Geneva OPC in Marietta, GA, we would occasionally have GPTS instructors/professors Deliver sermons while Pastor Fesko was away. From my experience, these were some excellent teachers/preachers. The school is relatively inexpensive and the area quite affordable.


----------



## jawyman

Particular Baptist said:


> How about Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids? It's tuition costs are low and the profs are great.


 
There is always room at PRTS for our Reformed Baptist brothers. We have several new men this semester in fact.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Ivan said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you swear your allegiance to the SB you go to school for half the price of tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, one needs to be a member of a church that is aligned to the SBC.
Click to expand...

 
The difference?


----------

